# Cannot get into BIOS?



## mrush0623 (Feb 26, 2012)

Windows 7 64-bit 
Motherboard: F1A75-M Asus 
Hard Drive: Seagate Barracude 7200 Sata 3.0 320GB 
Processor: Llano AMD A8-3850 2.9GHz Quad Core 
Memory: 12gigs DDR3 1600MHz Corsair Vengeance RAM 
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX560Ti - 2gb GDDR5 - 256bit 
(Dual Monitor - DVI) 
Power Supply: 600w Corsair 
------------------------- 

When I boot or reboot my screen remains black for about 3-5 minutes and then Windows will boot. 

I do not see my boot screen (where it says "Press DEL to enter BIOS" ), nor am I able to boot into Safe Mode holding down the F8 key. 


Any ideas on what could possibly be causing this? 

The system is brand new, and windows was just installed for the first time about 4 days ago. I have never been able to enter BIOS or start in Safe Mode.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome to TechSupportGuy

You have asked this question on four different sites.
Not that there is anything wrong in trying at different places for advice but, you should only follow ONE set of advices, as something suggested at one place may not be co-terminous with something suggested elsewhere.

Additionally - please do answer all the posts on all the sites, as with respect to you it is a wate of time for those who reply and never receive a response from you.

Dual monitor - DVI
which is primary display
Check, connect one monitor to VGA if there is that and then see if you get a post screen.


----------



## mrush0623 (Feb 26, 2012)

This has been solved by doing the following 

Unplugged the monitors from my graphics card
Used the on board Video
(This allowed me to enter BIOS)
I went to the monitor Settings in my BIOS 
Changed from Integrated Graphics to PCI-E

I now see the BIOS splash screen upon booting my PC.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you


----------

